# Tarp prices



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hay guys,
I found a tarp supplier and I thought I'd run prices by you that I paid.
Got a 30x60 8mil green/silver tarp shipped to my door for $168.

Good bit heavier than the 5mil "blue" HD tarps, which were $130 + tax (and you have to drive to go buy it). And it's only 30x50, so it's a good bit smaller.

Let me know if you want his contact info. He ships them fast directly to you, too.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Local hardware store had the heavy 30x60 silver/black ones with nylon loops for 150$ each but sold out last year and haven't seemed to find a new supply of them, the closest I've found is up in the 200$+ this year.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can get them delivered for $168
Let me know if anyone needs tarps. 
Guy sends them fast! I got mine next day.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just saw this Jd, I get all my tarps/ floor covers from the local grain elevator. They have a massive grain pile they cover wth heavy reinforced plastic. Then cut it into 50x80-100 strips and give away


----------

